# Hurricane Lake



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*I heard thru the grapevine that Hurricane Lake is going back to a 12" limit on Bass. Has any one heard if this is for real or not? *


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

I heard it too, but I dont agree with it.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *roofordie (12/14/2008)*I heard it too, but I dont agree with it.


if you let the little ones stay in the lake then you will have more fish to catch later on...if they do go to i completly agree with it


----------



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

There are too many small fish in that lake. I know there's some big one's too but the ratio isn't that great. I've been out there on several occasions and caught 40-60 12 inchers in 4 hours. There's not enough forage in that lake to sustain a large population. I say let the limit drop for a year ortwo. I bet the bite will get better and size of the average fish will increase. They also need to stock some golden shiners or other bait fish in there. Bluegill areok but I bet the bass would benefit alot from another food source. I don't know if threadfin shad would survive in the lake when the summer temps reach 90+ degrees.

My two pennies.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

i say let it stay lick it is but i wish they would quit fertilizing it in bedding season so we can catch the damn big fish


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*I agree there is too many 12 inch fishin the lakeand the big boys arent hitting. Last two years I have caught better fish out of Bear than Hurricane. I have fished Hurricane over 20 years and the last 3 years the big boys just arent hitting like they use to.*


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I know nothing about fresh water fishing but wouldn't larger bass eat smaller bass?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

> *patriot10 (12/17/2008)**I agree there is too many 12 inch fishin the lakeand the big boys arent hitting. Last two years I have caught better fish out of Bear than Hurricane. I have fished Hurricane over 20 years and the last 3 years the big boys just arent hitting like they use to.*


I agree. I have fished Hurricane lake for 30 years and the past three years have been about the worst for big fish I have ever seen.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Last time i fished hurricane i had a catfish line out and left it sitting in the middle about 100 yards to 150 yards from the landing..no hits until about 30 minutes...then it slowly started pulling...i wasnt ancored and what ever it was just pulled the boat around real slowly..any ideas..that was my 1st trip there and havent been back. Figured a gator or turtle...any ideas???



Only thing we landed were some .5 Lb bass..



I couldnt get anywhere with whatever was on the other end of that line..I finally cut it..had on stealth moss green 50 lb.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

> *davdoc0011 (12/17/2008)*Last time i fished hurricane i had a catfish line out and left it sitting in the middle about 100 yards to 150 yards from the landing..no hits until about 30 minutes...then it slowly started pulling...i wasnt ancored and what ever it was just pulled the boat around real slowly..any ideas..that was my 1st trip there and havent been back. Figured a gator or turtle...any ideas???
> 
> Only thing we landed were some .5 Lb bass..
> 
> I couldnt get anywhere with whatever was on the other end of that line..I finally cut it..had on stealth moss green 50 lb.


sounds like u got hooked on an alligator snapping turtle...they get huge..ive seen them in blackwater about 90-100lbs but they do get bigger...feels like you are fighting the bottom of the lake haha:letsdrink


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

how many bass can you keep with that 12in limit?


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Only 5 but with Hurricane they have to be over 18 inches and not over 24 inches. Only 1 can be over 24. All other lakes and rivers in the area are 5 per person 12 inches or better*


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

i think relaxing the slot for a year or 2 would help, but i see folks keeping undersized bass every time i go. emailed fwc a couple of times about it, so they might as well remove the slot since they don't enforce it..........


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

May have been a turtle...kinda freaked me out


----------

